# Eye of round



## actech (Nov 26, 2017)

Eye of round with salt pepper. Put on 500* grill. Vacd With garlic cloves and rosemary. 20hr At 132. So tender.  Next time 19 hrs. I liked it but felt it was about 30 minutes from being mushy. Still good be a touch more tooth is needed


----------



## motocrash (Nov 26, 2017)

Maybe if I'm good Santa will bring me a sous vide machine.:cool:
What brand/model are you runnin' ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2017)

It looks fantastic!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## actech (Nov 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Maybe if I'm good Santa will bring me a sous vide machine.:cool:
> What brand/model are you runnin' ?


Actually I use my beer brewing Equiptment. Has a temp controller and recirculating pump. So works the same. If I ever have a bag break open I may rethink it. But pbw should clean it fine.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Ah,nice!


----------

